# Days N Daze, Mesa AZ TONIGHT!



## Shwillam (May 24, 2018)

Anyone else gonna be there?! Would love to meet up


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 24, 2018)

not sure if @wISDOM is near you, they're somewhere in AZ tho.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (May 24, 2018)

whitney is the shit, love those kids! enjoy the glorious rat parade!


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 24, 2018)

Have fun.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 24, 2018)

sub lumpen filth said:


> Have fun.



no offense, but posts like this don't contribute to the discussion and are considered spam.


----------

